# Martha Argerich and Maria João Pires - Mozart Concerto for 2 Pianos



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Hello, good people
How do you rate this?
Martha Argerich and Maria João Pires - Mozart Concerto for 2 Pianos
16.12.2021, Victoria Hall, Genève

Martha Argerich et Maria João Pires - Concerto pour deux pianos de Mozart, dirigé par Daniel Harding - YouTube


----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)

Wonderful!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

It's good but Perahia and Lupu are as good, not to mention Clara Haskil (piano), Geza Anda , sublime.


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> It's good but Perahia and Lupu are as good, not to mention Clara Haskil (piano), Geza Anda , sublime.


Performance of Clara Haskil and Geza Anda is outside of any discussions. This is a Revelatory! Each musical decision is spectacularly heart-felt, sound and true. The shear greatness of this masterpiece cannot be described by anyone, I believe. 
My idea was to share one of the concerts I visit last year, first after pandemic
Thank you for your response.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Georgieva said:


> Performance of Clara Haskil and Geza Anda is outside of any discussions. This is a Revelatory! Each musical decision is spectacularly heart-felt, sound and true. The shear greatness of this masterpiece cannot be described by anyone, I believe.
> My idea was to share one of the concerts I visit last year, first after pandemic
> Thank you for your response.


I can believe that being there makes a extra impact on you, besides that, you where lucky, most people was sitting home at that time ( Corona)


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

While we're on the subject, let’s see one more contemplated and well balanced performance - Alfred Brendel and Imogen Cooper. Conductor Neville Marriner

Link:


----------

